# Can i mix CSM-B and Iron Chelate 11$ DPTA



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Can i mix CSM-B and Iron Chelate 11% DPTA into the same stock solution?

if so how much iron for EI should i be using 3x a week on a 50 gal if i am dry dosing?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can mix them, but it seems like you'd be getting too much iron if you dose enough mixed Fe+CSM+B for your other micros. You might be better to dose the EI amounts for your micros using only the CSM+B and then dose the Fe in 1/4tsp amounts when you see iron deficiency, and dose it with your normal micro doses. If you still see Fe deficiency, gradually increase the Fe dose.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

but i can mix them?? 

i see what you are saying. per haps i will mix a 1/4 of the recommended dose to mix with my csm-b. that way i get what i may or may not need but am not wasting it it would be more like a root tab dose in stock form i suppose

Thanks Mr Monkey.... i mean thanks dave

Elliot


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you, sure. That is a lot of iron, I tried it. With CSM it doesnt seem you need extra iron. With Seachem flourish I have to supplement extra iron.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd suggest something more like a 2:1 ratio by teaspoon/volume/mass of CSM+B : DTPA, for what it's worth. You should totally mix these. Think about using a little of your Metricide, too, since anecdotally/marketing-wise Seachem claims Excel helps Fe stay in its usable (Ferrous/+2) state longer.

Before trying to clone Tropica Master Grow with the Good Sh... er, Stuff (here in the forums, Stuff is sold by greenleafaquariums.com), I used CSM+B, DTPA, and Excel as "Secret Sauce" to perk plants up. The only difference between "Secret Sauce" and "Good Sh..." is MnSO4 and proportions, and the former seems to be unimportant per the collective experiences of barbarossa, Tom Barr, Hoppy, Dempsey, and many others. I think most who add DTPA to their trace solution find that they keep doing it, and I would again suggest the 2:1 ratio of CSM+B : DTPA as a fine place to start.

Only FWIW, of course.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

pm ed you wet


----------

